# Smoking Cheese, Taking Advantage of the Early Cold



## disco (Nov 17, 2014)

I am ashamed to admit I allowed myself to run out of smoked cheese. Do I have to turn in my SMF secret decoder ring?

The temperature has really dropped here in the mountains so I figured it was perfect timing for a cheese smoke.













DSC01423.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 17, 2014






I bought some Kraft Old Cheddar, Some Armstrong Extra Old Cheddar and some Garlic Herb cheese.













DSC01422.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 17, 2014






I thought I would be able to use my Bradley with just the pucks being smoked as opposed to the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker because it was so cold. Wrong! I ended up having to babysit the smoker as the temperature kept creeping up. Every 1/2 hour I had to open the door and cool it down. I guess it is insulated better than I thought it was. Anyway, after 3 hours the cheese came out and looks perfect.













DSC01450.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 17, 2014






Now it is just waiting for it to age. It serves me right for running out of smoked cheese.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Should have done more.   That wont last long.


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Should have done more. That wont last long.


Har, Adam! I will have to do more.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just about ready to rMp up our holiday cheese for our gift baskets! Just about out of our stash. Perfect timing! 

I'm going to wax the gift cheese this year. Vac pack ours!


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just about ready to rMp up our holiday cheese for our gift baskets! Just about out of our stash. Perfect timing!
> 
> I'm going to wax the gift cheese this year. Vac pack ours!


Thanks, Case. That is a great gift idea.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 17, 2014)

Lookin good Disco, real good !  :beercheer:


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin good Disco, real good !


Thanks, Brew. I am an idiot for running out.

Disco


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks good Disco, that would be nice on top of a bowl of smoked chili or in a smoked chicken quesadilla....  It got cold down here to, it dropped to just under 50° last night


----------



## themule69 (Nov 18, 2014)

Disco, That looks great but as Adam said you should have smoked a lot more. I checked the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and a full smoker is a happy smoker.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Nov 18, 2014)

Darwin101 said:


> Looks good Disco, that would be nice on top of a bowl of smoked chili or in a smoked chicken quesadilla....  It got cold down here to, it dropped to just under 50° last night


Thanks, Darwin. Go ahead, rub your weather in to a guy who is living in a deep freeze! It also goes great on enchiladas!


themule69 said:


> Disco, That looks great but as Adam said you should have smoked a lot more. I checked the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, David. There are several problems with your theory.

1 I am fat and don't have will power, If I have more cheese I will eat it.

2 I am retired and can't afford to buy a lot of cheese at Canadian prices.

3 She Who Must Be Obeyed is already giving me the hairy eyeball over making "too much" cheese.

Disco


----------

